# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  أصل معنى قولهم : ( بكرة أبيه ) .

## المسيطير

الإخوة الأكارم /
نقلت موضوعا عن : ( قول أئمة اللغة والتاريخ في معنى القصيم وتاريخه ) ، وكانت هدية متواضعة لأخينا المفقود / إبراهيم الدبيان وفقه الله : ) .

وذكرت في مقدمة النقل ما يلي : 




> فبحثت فوجدت مقالا للكاتب : عبدالله بن صالح العقيل في إحدى المنتديات فنقلته عن بكرة أبيه ( تحتاج بكرة أبيه البحث عن أصلها ومعناها : )


وقد بحثت - إنفاذا للوعد -فوجدت في النهاية في غريب الحديث ما يلي :

( وفيه [ جاءت هوازن على بكرة أبيها ] هذه كلمة عربية يريدون بها الكثرة وتوفر العدد وأنهم جاءوا جميعا لم يتخلف منهم أحد ، وليس هناك بكرة في الحقيقة وهي التي يستقى عليها الماء فاستعيرت في هذا الموضع . وقد تكررت في الحديث ) أ.هـ


وقال صاحب لسان العرب :
( وجاؤوا على بكرة أبيهم ) : إذا جاؤوا جميعا على آخرهم .

وقال الأصمعي : جاؤوا على طريقة واحدة .

وقال أبو عمرو : جاؤوا بأجمعهم .

وفي الحديث : ( جاءت هوازن على بكرة أبيها ) هذه كلمة للعرب يريدون بها الكثرة ، وتوفير العدد ، وأنهم جاؤوا جميعا لم يتخلف منهم أحد .

وقال أبو عبيدة : معناه جاؤوا بعضهم في إثر بعض وليس هناك بكرة في الحقيقة وهي التي يستقى عليها الماء العذب ، فاستعيرت في هذا الموضع وإنما هي مَثَل .

قال ابن بري : قال ابن جني : عندي أن قولهم جاؤوا على بكرة أبيهم بمعنى جاؤوا بأجمعهم هو من قولهم بكرت في كذا أي تقدمت فيه ، ومعناه جاؤوا على أوليتهم أي لم يبق منهم أحد بل جاؤوا من أولهم إلى آخرهم ) أ.هـ.


ووجدت أيضا ما يلي :

قال الناقل : من كتاب "المستقصى في أخبار العرب" للزمخشري، يقول :
( جاؤا على بكرة أبيهم : هي الأنثى من أولاد الأبل قبل أن تزل ، وأصله :
أن قوماً قُتلوا وحُملوا على بكرة أبيهم فقيل ذلك ، ثم صار مثلاً لقوم جاؤا مجتمعين .

وقيل : هي بكرة البئر ، والمعنى أنهم تتابعوا في المجىء تتابع دورانها .

وقيل: البكرة الجماعة من الناس .

يقال : جاؤا على بكرتهم وعلى بكرة ابيهم ، أي مع جماعتهم .

وقيل : هو ذم ووصف بالقلة والذلة ، أي يكفيهم للركوب بكرة واحدة وذكر الأب احتقاراً وتصغيراً لشأنهم ) أ.هـ.

----------


## المسيطير

قال أبوداود رحمه الله تعالى في سننه :

باب فى فضل الحرس فى سبيل الله تعالى
حدثنا أبو توبة حدثنا معاوية - يعنى ابن سلام - عن زيد - يعنى ابن سلام - أنه سمع أبا سلام قال حدثنى السلولى أبو كبشة أنه حدثه سهل ابن الحنظلية أنهم ساروا مع رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يوم حنين فأطنبوا السير حتى كانت عشية فحضرت الصلاة عند رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فجاء رجل فارس فقال : يا رسول الله إنى انطلقت بين أيديكم حتى طلعت جبل كذا وكذا فإذا أنا بهوازن على بكرة آبائهم بظعنهم ونعمهم وشائهم اجتمعوا إلى حنين. فتبسم رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وقال : « تلك غنيمة المسلمين غدا إن شاء الله ».....الحديث .

قال صاحب عون المعبود :
( فإذا أنا بهوازن ) : قبيلة .
( على بكرة آبائهم ) : بفتح الموحدة وسكون الكاف أي أنهم جاءوا جميعا لم يتخلف أحد منهم .

قال الخطابي وابن الأثير : 
كلمة للعرب يريدون بها الكثرة والوفور في العدد ، وأنهم جاءوا لم يتخلف منهم أحد .
وليس هناك بكرة في الحقيقة وهي التي يستقى عليها الماء كذا في مرقاة الصعود . 

وقال في المجمع : على بمعنى مع وهو مثل وأصله أن جمعا عرض لهم انزعاج فارتحلوا جميعا حتى أخذوا بكرة أبيهم .

----------


## المسيطير

قال الأستاذ عبدالرحمن السعيد :

( على بكرة أبيهم ) 

يقولون : « اختبرت الطلاب عن بكرة أبيهم » ، « وقابلت المسؤولين عن بكرة أبيهم » .

(عن) هنا لا تعطي المعنى المقصود ؛ وإنما تعطيه ( على ) ؛ لأن البكرة إما أن يكون معناها الفتيَّ من إناث الإبل ، أو البكرة التي يستقى عليها الماء ، ويرفع بها الدلو وكلاهما يقتي الحرف ( على ) ، والصواب أن يقال : « اختبرت الطلاب على بكرة أبيهم » ، « قابلت المسوؤلين على بكرة أبيهم » وهكذا...

وفي الحديث : « جاءت هوازن على بكرة أبيها ... » يريدون بهذه الكلمة الكثرة وتوفير العدد ، وأنهم جاؤوا جميعا لم يختلف منهم أحد .(1)

-----
(1) اللسان (بكرة).

----
المصدر :

الأخطاء الشائعة في استعمالات حروف الجر، تأليف محمود إسماعيل عمار، دار عالم الكتب، الطبعة الأولى، 1419 هـ - 1998 م ، الرياض، المملكة العربية السعودية. رقم الصفحة : (57).

تنبيه :
هذا من الأمثال العربية وقد ورد ( على بكرة أبيهم ) في مجمع الأمثال للميداني ، وجمهرة الأمثال للعسكري .

وأما ( عن بكرة أبيهم ) فهو خطأ قديم ، فقد استعملها ابن الأبار في إعتاب الكتاب (251) ، و الصفدي في الوافي بالوفيات ، وابن تغري بردي في النجوم الزاهرة وهو شائع بكثرة في تلك القرون وما بعدها" .

----------


## إبراهيم الدبيان

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب ونفع بك .

----------


## ابن المنير

> قال الأستاذ عبدالرحمن السعيد :
> ( على بكرة أبيهم ) 
> يقولون : « اختبرت الطلاب عن بكرة أبيهم » ، « وقابلت المسؤولين عن بكرة أبيهم » .
> (عن) هنا لا تعطي المعنى المقصود ؛ وإنما تعطيه ( على ) ؛ لأن البكرة إما أن يكون معناها الفتيَّ من إناث الإبل ، أو البكرة التي يستقى عليها الماء ، ويرفع بها الدلو وكلاهما يقتي الحرف ( على ) ، والصواب أن يقال : « اختبرت الطلاب على بكرة أبيهم » ، « قابلت المسوؤلين على بكرة أبيهم » وهكذا...
> وفي الحديث : « جاءت هوازن على بكرة أبيها ... » يريدون بهذه الكلمة الكثرة وتوفير العدد ، وأنهم جاؤوا جميعا لم يختلف منهم أحد .(1)
> -----
> (1) اللسان (بكرة).
> ----
> المصدر :
> ...


لم أستقتص
ولا مانع من أن أقول
مصدر ابن تغري بردي الذهبي في تاريخ الإسلام -كما هو واضح-
ثم ليتك أيها اللبيب ان تحرر لنا عُمر القِدَم
ثم هل من الممكن أن نقول:
إن (عن) تصحف إلى (على)
في المصادر التي ذكرت
ومن ثم لا نقول
(خطأ قديم)
وقد يقول قائل: احتمال التصحيف ضعيف لأن ...
فأقول: أنا معك فيما ذكرتَ  :Smile:

----------


## ابن المنير

> ثم هل من الممكن أن نقول:
> إن (عن) تصحف إلى (على)


المراد:
(على) ... (عن)
والسياق يؤكد مرادي، ولا بأس من التنويه.

----------


## هشام الهاشمي

*وقد ٱتفق العلماء على بَكْرة أبيهم على أن القاضي لا يقتل بعلمه، وإنما ٱختلفوا في سائر الأحكام.
تفسير القرطبي..


- جَاؤُا عَلَى بَكْرَةِ أَبِيهمْ. 

قال أبو عبيد : أي جاؤا جميعاً لم يتخلَّف منهم أحد، وليس هناك بكرة في الحقيقة. وقال غيره: البَكْرَة تأنيث البَكْر وهو الفتيُّ من الإبل، يصفهم بالقِلَّة، أي جاؤا بحيث تحملهم بكرة أبيهم قِلَّة، وقال بعضهم: البكرة ههنا التي يُسْتَقَى عليها، أي جاؤا بعضهم على أثَرِ بعضٍ كدَوَرَان البكرة على نَسَق واحد، وقال قوم: أرادوا بالبكرة الطريقَةَ، كأنهم قالوا: جاؤا على طريقة أبيهم أي يَتَقَيَّلُون أثرَه، وقال ابن الأعرابي: البكرة جماعة الناس، يقال: جاؤا على بَكْرتهم، وبَكْرة أبيهم، أي بأجمعهم قلت: فعلى قول ابن الأعرابي يكون ”على” في المثل بمعنى مع، أي جاؤا مع جماعة أبيهم أي مع قبيلته، ويجوز أن يكون ”على” مِنْ صلة معنى الكلام، أي جاؤا مشتملين على قبيلة أبيهم، هذا هو الأصل، ثم يستعمل في اجتماع القوم وإن لم يكونوا من نسب واحد، ويجوز أن يراد البكرة التي يستقى عليها، وهي إذا كانت لأبيهم اجتمعوا عليها مُسْتَقِينَ لا يمنعهم عنها أحد، فشبه اجتماع القوم في المجيء باجتماع أولئك على بكرة أبيهم. 
معجم الامثال 
*

----------


## ابن المنير

الأخ هشام الهاشمي وفقه الله
لماذا لوّنت
( وقد ٱتفق العلماء ) 

بعبارة أخرى

علام اتفق العلماء ؟  :Smile:

----------


## أبو أسامة الشمري

فوائد قيمة .. بارك الله في جهودكم و علمكم ..

----------


## هشام الهاشمي

> الأخ هشام الهاشمي وفقه الله
> لماذا لوّنت
> ( وقد ٱتفق العلماء ) 
> بعبارة أخرى
> علام اتفق العلماء ؟


*عزيزي ابن المنير ..ووقاك ربي حر الجحيم

لقد نقلت كلام القرطبي وهو تاكيد لقول اخينا المسيطر حفظه الله ويرداد به الاغلبية او الجميع 

كما قال القرطبي بصيغة مختلفة ولكنها في نفس السياق 

وقد ٱتفق العلماء على بَكْرة أبيهم على أن القاضي لا يقتل بعلمه، وإنما ٱختلفوا في سائر الأحكام.تفسير القرطبي..

اتفق العلماء بمعنى اجمع ومن ثم ربطها بالتوكيد ( على بَكْرة أبيهم ) 

والله اعلم* 




> الإخوة الأكارم /
> وفيه [ جاءت هوازن على بكرة أبيها ] هذه كلمة عربية يريدون بها الكثرة وتوفر العدد وأنهم جاءوا جميعا لم يتخلف منهم أحد ، وليس هناك بكرة في الحقيقة وهي التي يستقى عليها الماء فاستعيرت في هذا الموضع . وقد تكررت في الحديث ) أ.هـ

----------


## ابن المنير

الأخ هشام الهاشمي أسعده الله
بارك الله فيك
ولا أجد مانعا من أن أقول لك
الاستشهاد بكلام القرطبي رحمه الله في هذا الباب
محل نظر
وقصور

هذا
مع حبي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم.

----------


## حمد

أخي الحبيب ابن المنير

أعرف أخانا هشام جيداً ، هو يريد أن يلطّف المواضيع بنقولاته وفوائده .

ألا ترى موضوعاته الجميلة الطريفة (اللص واللصوصية ....إلخ)
لا تدقّق كثيراً  :Smile: 

دعه ينقل لنا ما يجد . فإني أستمتع بها .

وجزى الله خيرأ أخانا المسيطير على موضوعه الجميل

----------


## هشام الهاشمي

> الأخ هشام الهاشمي أسعده الله
> مع حبي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم.


*اخي ابن المنير ..
قلــت لمــن أحبنـي 
في اللـه حـب أهلــه 

أحبكــ اللـه الذيـــ
أحببتني لأجلــــــه

عزيزي الفاضل حمد 
احمد الله ان يكون صديقي مثل جنابكم

*

----------


## علي ياسين جاسم المحيمد

إخواني الأكارم تكلمتم عن أصل (بكرة) ولا أراكم تكلمتم عن أصل لفظة (أبيهم ) إلا ما نقلتموه عن الزمخشري أنه يراد بها الاستخفاف أو نحو هذا حسب ما نقلتم وأود أن أضيف أن لفظة الأب يراد بها أصل الشيء فتنقل من إرادة الأب الحقيقي وهو الوالد للمبالغة في الكمال وكأن هوازن حضرت مع أصلها -أبيها- استعارة بلاغية والذي دفعني إلى هذا القول ولست جازما إنما أود من الأحباب التصويب أنني لا أرى لها محلا هنا إلا أن يكون ما ذكرته وأنني رأيت إخواننا من أهل اليمن يقولون على سبيل المثال وفي حال الغضب مثلا وأنقله بلهجتهم (مَنْ كال لابوك تفعك كذا) وكال أي قال بالجيم المصرية أو ما تسمى عند علماء الأصوات والقراءات بالكاف المجهورة ولا يريدون من قال لوالدك إنما من قال لك أصلا أو ابتداء وإخواننا من أهل المملكة العربية السعودية يقولون (كل ابوه) وأترجمها للفصحى بـ(ـفعلت الأمر كلَّ أبيه) كأنه قال من جذره أو من أصله فما ترون وهي باستخدام أهل اليمن للتعنيف والعتاب الشديد فلا تبعد عن قول الزمخشري ولا أدري إن كانت في السعودية كذلك لكنني لم أسمعها تقال في العاقل ويحتمل أن مستعملة عندهم للعاقل كذلك وقد سبب الترحال المتواصل لي نظرة في كثير من الكلمات تحت عنوان ردِّ العامي للفصيح.

----------


## مهند المعتبي

جزاك الله خيراً أخي المسيطير ،،
فوائدك ( المقولة والمنقولة ) لا ينقضي منها العجب !

----------


## راشد بن سالم

بارك الله فيكم على بكرة أبيكم ( ابتسامة )

----------


## محمد اديب الدمشقي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## زايد بن زايد

( على بكرة أبيهم) بعد أن فسرها السعيدان ، ذكر أنها بنفس معنى ( كل أبوهم ) 
ينظر في ذلك كتاب السعيدان ، الموسوعة الكويتية المختصرة ، وهو كتاب ينتظر دوره في التصوير والرفع ،،،

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

